# Radiator  1/6th scale



## ghart3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Some pics of just finished radiator.  Started out what I think was section of a car heater core that was about 5/8" (16mm) thick.  Top tank sides and bottom are silver brazed together and the bottom tank milled out of solid brass.  Slots 1/16 wide milled for the 10 tubes to fit through.  Electronic type rosin core solder and solid solder from a radiator show was used.  Solid solder from radiator shop was much better at gap filling. For a honeycomb look the grills were made by drilling about 1,400 of 3/32 holes per side.  Thanks to homemade mini cnc mill the hole spacing came out good.  Also cnced was the Simplex logo cut out, tube slots and logo engraving.
The shell is made of 3 pieces silver brazed. Front, back and strip bent for sides and top. Inlet and outlet are thread 5/16-40. Radiator cap is 3 pieces silver brazed. 

No plans were used and overflow tube wasn't planned ahead for. Had to route through the top tank to get it to come out the bottom. Looks like the radiator will work but it is not as good as might appear in the pictures.






































Hose clamps made from brass strip


----------



## 4156df (Apr 12, 2009)

> it is not as good as might appear in the pictures.



Well. Considering how good it looks in the pictures, I'd say that leaves plenty of room for it to still be an outstanding piece of craftsmanship! Very nice.

Dennis


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice job!!

Was the shroud stamped or did you fabricate it?


----------



## steamer (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice Job!

Brass work can be very frustrating to make good looking.....and that certainly is!


Dave


----------



## ghart3 (Apr 12, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Was the shroud stamped or did you fabricate it?



The shroud, my ignorance was calling it a shell, is fabed. Front and back were cut out of 1/16" brass and the edge was a piece of 1/8 thick brass bent to shape and silver brazed the the two sides to it.  Edges were then filed for a radius.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks awesome!

what will it be going on?


----------



## ghart3 (Apr 21, 2009)

1/6th scale 1911 Simplex auto engine
4 cylinder in line T head engine 7/8 bore and 1 stroke
Series ran in Strictly I.C.  starting in issue # 41 Oct/Nov 1994


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 21, 2009)

like this one?






that's going to be very nice.


----------



## ghart3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup, like that one.

Is that Eric Johansen's.  Eric is the guy who made the castings.  I only know of one that is running and that is Chuck Stark's.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 21, 2009)

It is, here is the link the pics are from;

http://www.alaska.edu/uaf/cem/me/news/simplex/


----------



## ghart3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for link, didn't know about it.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 21, 2009)

Model Engine Builder mag issue #5 had a center fold of the front end of a simplex

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/issuefive.html

Jason


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 22, 2009)

That's awesome. Lots of good thoughts on how to do similar things. I could imagine making a stamp via CNC for the shroud.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## ghart3 (Apr 23, 2009)

With cnc can do what might look like a stamp. Just finished a drag engraver attachment for my little home brew cnc yesterday.  It is a spring loaded non rotating "cutter" that has a diamond tip.  Did 3 samples on 1" OD brass, steel and acrylic plastic. Same program and same setting for all 3 samples.  The spring gives about 3 pounds downward pressure on the work.


----------

